# Application " Mail" Notifications



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je reçois par alternance mes notifications de mes emails ( deux adresses différentes ) 

Avez vous parfois ce soucis ?

Watch 6.1.3


----------



## Jura39 (18 Mars 2020)

Personne ?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Bon , j'ai toujours ce soucis sans trouver d'explication


----------



## yabr (14 Mai 2020)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bon , j'ai toujours ce soucis sans trouver d'explication


moi je ne recois aucune notification de mail...peut etre n'ai je rien fait pour cela...?


----------



## Jura39 (14 Mai 2020)

Je viens de joindre Apple qui a régler mon problème , c'était mal paramètre dans les notifications et j'ai du redémarrer la watch


----------

